# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Cat Urine in Concrete - How to remove

## DaleBlack

Hi, how does one remove Cat urine that has gone past the carpets into the concrete slab. 
Maybe its more a Chemist than Concrete question. 
I found this info  I need help on how to get cat urine odor out of concrete? - Flooring Forum - GardenWeb   

> I researched and found the only way to rid this problem is to treat the  area by pouring full strength, 3% hydrogen peroxide onto the area. I  made sure the area was very wet, as if you poured a glass of water onto  the floor. Allow this to stand and soak for 30 minutes or more. Wipe up  the excess with rags or paper towels. Do the same process a second time!  Let the "peroxided" areas dry throughly between the two treatments,  perhaps a day or two in between.If the cement floor areas you  are treating have cracks, make sure the peroxide seeps down into the  cracks to reach all of the old urine. After the peroxide treated areas  are completely dry after a few days, paint the area with Kilz brand oil  based primer. Allow this first coat to dry for several days then apply a  second coat of Kilz. I purchased my Kilz oil base primer at Walmart.      
> Before you begin this treatment process, do your prep work first!       
> 1.  Do a test spot of several square inches. I used this peroxide treatment  on wooden subfloor, not cement. By doing this you will know if the  cement is damaged to any degree from the peroxide.      
> 2. Buy a  blacklight and use it first before you do any of the above!! I cannot  stress this enough. You will never miss any urine spotted areas if you  use a blacklight to find them first. Use when there is absolutely no  light in the room, or at night with lights off. Those areas with urine  will show up as a neon light-yellow. After you have located and treated  the urine areas with the peroxide, shine the blacklight onto every  square inch of your room or surface just to make sure the urine is  eradicated BEFORE priming with Kilz. If done correctly you should not be  able to see any of the neon light-yellow areas.     
> I purchased  the hydrogen peroxide at Walmart. It is located near the rubbing  alcohol. I used the quart size bottles, for less than a dollar per  bottle. The hydrogen peroxide, paper towels, a little time and effort, a  blacklight (I use an 18 inch tube style blacklight) and Kilz oil base  primer will rid your problem completely. I also used rubber gloves  because the hydrogen peroxide can irritate and sting your hands. It is  odorless. Kilz does have a strong odor so make sure you have proper and  adequate ventilation.       
> I do know what you mean about the  humidity making the urine odor come to life, however this treatment  process won the battle for me.

  I also found some videos saying Bleach is not useful. 
Concrete Grinding might work, but I think only if it hasnt penetrated deep down via cracks etc. One Floor grinder told me that the urea acid is probably stuck in the bondcrete. However this area has only had carpets since new (the floating area does have bondcrete under it), so I think there is a higher chance here of deep penetration and therefore minimal help with a grind? 
Hence something that also penetrates deep into where the urine has gone will help, do you think the hydrogen peroxide suggestion above will work? if not any other suggestions. 
* bear in mind that new carpet is going in, however the complication is we might place direct stick solid flooring there in a few years, so I notice this post on the same thread.   

> The paint and sealer suggestion are fine, under carpet, but when Tile  and directly glued wood are concerned, that is very bad advise.

    

> You  cannot, or should I say, should not glue or set tiles over sealers or  paint, if you want it to last. Sealers and paint are bond breakers for  thinset mortar, and urethane adhesives.

  What if I dropped the Zinnser or sealing option and just ran with hydrogen peroxide? would that still affect the urethane adhesives after it dryes out? 
Thankyou

----------


## DaleBlack

How to Remove Urine Odor from Concrete: 5 Steps - wikiHow 
another good link above. *Choose the right cleaning product.  The very best cleaning product to use is TSP (tri sodium phosphate, not  the substitute). Other acceptable cleaners are Simple Green, or laundry  detergent. Mix the cleaning product as per the instructions and apply  it to a 8'x 10' section of floor. Spread it around with a stiff bristle  floor brush or broom. If area begins to dry out, add more mixture. After  3 to 5 minutes, remove the spent cleaner and rinse with fresh water  once or twice. The goal here is to open the pores of the concrete,  which, despite its hard appearance is very porous, and remove as much of  the urine residue as possible. Trying to do very large areas to save  time generally makes the contaminated area larger and more difficult to  treat.* 
Where can I buy TSP? and on a Sunday. I note this excerpt makes a point of deep cleaning. 
Answer http://www.bunnings.com.au/tricleani...aner-_p1670021 
Unless this is the substitute the article warns against.

----------


## METRIX

Urine Removal: Dog Urine, Cat Urine and Pet Urine. Urine Stain and Urine Odour. Remove Urine. Urine Remover and Urine Cleaner - UrineFREE

----------


## DaleBlack

Hi Metrix thanks for that link. 
I am confused I can not find a clear consensus on the issue. 
This link seems to talk about using the TSP first, then a odour removal product  How to Remove Urine Odor from Concrete: 5 Steps - wikiHow 
while your product says, dont use other cleaners first.  Removing urine odours and stains from Concrete, Marble and Unglazed Ceramics  _Never use cleaners, chemicals or deodorisers prior  to remove urine stains & odours. These products tend to coat or  encapsulate the uric acid crystals (the source of the odours) and make  it difficult for urineFREE to penetrate. If you have  used these products, try to remove as much of the products as possible  with water and a clean cloth. Blot and allow to dry and then apply urineFREE_
Have you used this product? do you think it or a cleaner like TSP would stop adhesion of direct stick woodfloors?

----------


## METRIX

No I have not used it before. 
But have layed direct adhesion floors, onto concrete and hardboard underlay, and manufacturer recommended using a sealer such as Bondcrete at a 4:1 ratio,  havent had any delaminate yet. 
Might be bet to speak to the website I sent, they are the experts in this area, and can tell you if there would be any incompatibilities, and i they say to not apply other chemicals firtst, there would be a reason for this, which would probably be because its enzyme based, other residual chemicals probably kill off the enzymes making them ueless. 
I know reidual chemicals from various cleaners etc can have detremental effect if other chemicals etc are applied over the top, probably some sort of chemical reaction which could cause all sorts of issues later on.

----------


## woodbe

Before you do anything about the odor, step one is to eliminate the cat!

----------


## FOCharlie

> Before you do anything about the odor, step one is to eliminate the cat!

  hehehe...you beat me to it woodbe, I was going to suggest that!

----------


## DaleBlack

Ha, yes it wasnt my cat , it was the previous occupants. I am fixing this now as the new occupant. 
Bought this today mainly as it was available on a Sunday but still seems as professional as the link you provided.  URINE OFF CAT AND KITTEN 378L - My Pet Warehouse 
also recommended here  CatCentric.org - How to Remove Cat Urine: Why an Enzyme Cleaner must be used. 
will report back. 
MIssus even bought a black lamp, that these mobs inc your link sell, so we are going to go around in the dark hunting cat piss like a CSI team  :Cry:   and then target those areas. Potential areas inc 3 bedrooms and a hallway so @65 a 4L bottle I am not going to just float cover the entire floor. Still all seems a little excessive, didnt know this stuff caused so much trouble.

----------


## johnc

No tips, but it can be very hard to remove, owners who allow their cats to piddle freely in the home should be made to bathe in the stuff for a fortnight.

----------


## phild01

Would have thought the smell would have a use by date, how potent can it be!!

----------


## METRIX

> No tips, but it can be very hard to remove, owners who allow their cats to piddle freely in the home should be made to bathe in the stuff for a fortnight.

  Agree, from my experience these people seem immune to the smell. 
My mate's parents house had 1 dogs and 3 cats living in the house, and they used to piss everywhere, it was sooooooooo disgusting going there, the smell was bad enough to make your eyes water 10 feet away from the house.
They also had shag carpet in the lounge, so you could imagine how disgusting this would have been, one night we dropped by to pick him up, and went inside and his mum said, oh he fell asleep on the loungeroom floor after work. 
My mate and I looked at each other in horror, when we saw him crashed out on the shag carpet, we both said, OMG he's dead, as he would have had to been from the smell coming out of the carpet AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## METRIX

> Before you do anything about the odor, step one is to eliminate the cat!

  YEP, agree 100%

----------


## autogenous

Could be human urine. Incontinence. Bless their souls.  
Ironically cats are attracted to fresh concrete due to its smell.

----------


## ringtail

Wonder if the sodium percarbonate in napisan would percolate the cat piss out ?

----------


## goldie1

> Would have thought the smell would have a use by date, how potent can it be!!

  It seems to go on for ever. The house I used to own up the NSW north coast the previous owner had two  
large dogs which lived inside. I did a full reno new kitchen, bathrooms, new skirtings, and arcs, paint, 
 sand  and refinish  the hard wood floors in oil based poly etc etc and six months after I finished you  
could still get a wiff of them when the place had been closed up.

----------


## phild01

A lady told me today to use sodium bi-carbonate and boxes of it!

----------


## Marc

Bicarb galore, agreed.

----------


## jaza458

Thanks!

----------


## justonething

> A lady told me today to use sodium bi-carbonate and boxes of it!

  I saw cleaning grade bi-carb in 5 or 10 kg bags in Costco the other day. There must be some use for it.

----------


## Random Username

Bi-carb from the swimming pool section of Coles/Wollies/Bunnies. 
TSP is available as Tricleanium here.

----------

